# To See Without Eyes To Hear Without Ears



## kaur-1 (Apr 20, 2007)

*
Read a Random Shabad*

 *This Shabad is by Guru Angad Dev Ji in Raag Maajh on Pannaa 139 *

 sloku mÚ 2 ]
      sal*o*k ma 2 ||
 _Salok, Second Mehla:_
 
AKI bwJhu vyKxw ivxu kMnw sunxw ]
      akh*ee* b*aa*jhah*u* v*ae*khan*aa* v*i*n ka(n)n*aa* s*u*nan*aa* ||
 _To see without eyes; to hear without ears;_
 
pYrw bwJhu clxw ivxu hQw krxw ]
      p*ai*r*aa* b*aa*jhah*u* chalan*aa* v*i*n hathh*aa* karan*aa* ||
 _to walk without feet; to work without hands;_
 
jIBY bwJhu bolxw ieau jIvq mrxw ]
      j*ee*bh*ai* b*aa*jhah*u* b*o*lan*aa* e*i*o j*ee*vath maran*aa* ||
 _to speak without a tongue-like this, one remains dead while yet alive._
 
nwnk hukmu pCwix kY qau KsmY imlxw ]1]
      n*aa*nak h*u*kam pashh*aa*n k*ai* tho khasam*ai* m*i*lan*aa* ||1||
 _O Nanak, recognize the Hukam of the Lord's Command, and merge with your Lord and Master. ||1||_


Taken from Random Shabad:
SikhiToTheMAX - Enabling Gurmat Knowledge


Could sat sangat please explain this shabad to a moorakh like me.


----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------



## kaur-1 (Apr 20, 2007)

ਮਃ  ੨  ॥ 
Mehlā 2. 
Second Mehl: 

ਦਿਸੈ  ਸੁਣੀਐ  ਜਾਣੀਐ  ਸਾਉ  ਨ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
Ḏisai suṇī*ai jāṇī*ai sā*o na pā*i*ā jā*ė. 
He is seen, heard and known, but His subtle essence is not obtained. 

ਰੁਹਲਾ  ਟੁੰਡਾ  ਅੰਧੁਲਾ  ਕਿਉ  ਗਲਿ  ਲਗੈ  ਧਾਇ  ॥ 
Ruhlā tundā anḏẖulā ki*o gal lagai ḏẖā*ė. 
How can the lame, armless and blind person run to embrace the Lord? 

ਭੈ  ਕੇ  ਚਰਣ  ਕਰ  ਭਾਵ  ਕੇ  ਲੋਇਣ  ਸੁਰਤਿ  ਕਰੇਇ  ॥ 
Bẖai kė cẖaraṇ kar bẖāv kė lo*iṇ suraṯ karė*i. 
Let the Fear of God be your feet, and let His Love be your hands; let His Understanding be your eyes. 

ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਕਹੈ  ਸਿਆਣੀਏ  ਇਵ  ਕੰਤ  ਮਿਲਾਵਾ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੨॥ 
Nānak kahai si*āṇī*ė iv kanṯ milāvā ho*ė. ||2|| 
Says Nanak, in this way, O wise soul-bride, you shall be united with your Husband Lord. ||2|| 


I should have read the whole ang (139)!. Thanks  anyways. I think the shabad also mean to see beyond wordly attachment and to avoid the 5 vices. Have Gurmukh qualities.


----------



## simpy (Apr 21, 2007)

*Gurbani has all the answers right there for us, there is nothing that Gurabni doesn't answer........*



*forgive me please*


----------

